# Buck's Bill



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm putting this in the right section, but I wanted everyone to see this. The passing of this bill is long overdue.
I knew that our own pets can fall victim to this, but I didn't know that so many actually do. 

http://www.lcanimal.org/cmpgn/cmpgn_dog_pspa.htm


----------

